# Enlever des touches d'un MacBook



## GrInGoo (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ma petite amie a coulé du coca sur 2 touches de son Macbook blanc. 
Ces touches collent. J'aimerai bien les enlever pour les nettoyer et les remettre. Je ne sais pas comment faire et je trouve rien de bien convaincant. 

Des avis, de l'aide ?

Merci


----------



## guilio_19 (20 Décembre 2008)

Perso moi un jour ou ma touche ne marchais plus j'ai tout simplement passé une petite aiguille dessous, j'ai soulevé délicatement (en forcant un pti peu quand même) et c'est sortit. Pour la remettre il suffit d'étudier un petit peu son anatomie et normalement en appuyant correctement et assez fort ça rentre sans problèmes. Moi j'ai pas eu de problème après donc normalement ça marche, j'ai fait ça un macbook blanc.


Bon courage


----------



## natael (22 Décembre 2008)

utilise de l'ethanol, avec une pipette ou seringue, hors tension, batterie enlevee, autour des touches incriminées.

je donne plus de details ici :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/nettoyer-clavier-quand-touches-repondent-plus-218319.html

contrairement à mes mises en garde, je pense que ce sera aussi sans pb sur le macbook. 
sache qu'il faut nettoyer les 2 parties : touche + socle touche


----------



## Harts (22 Décembre 2008)

Si c'est pour la dernière génération des macbook alu : c'est mort car le clavier se change par en dessous il faut tout démonter !


----------



## natael (22 Décembre 2008)

Harts a dit:


> Si c'est pour la dernière génération des macbook alu : c'est mort car le clavier se change par en dessous il faut tout démonter !



Faut lire l'ami... l'auteur du post précise dans sa requête qu'il s'agit d'un macbook *blanc*
Par ailleurs, même pour l'alu, la solution de l'éthanol fonctionne toujours. Il s'agit des touches mobiles, non pas de la matrice support.


----------



## ashteflunk (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
Du coca-cola, de la bière ou un bon chocolat chaud tombe sur votre clavier MacBook (Pro) et quelques heures après, les touches collent?
Aucun problème, il suffit d'enlever les touches. Avec votre pouce, appuyez sur le bas de la touche et avec votre index soulevé le haut. De cette manière vous fête levier. Maintenant tirer avec votre index délicatement, un "clik" retentit, c'est la touche qui vient de se déboîter. Maintenant, un coup de Coton-Tige humidifié au préalable avec de l'eau et le tour et joué.
Replacez la touche a son emplacement, appuyer fort et hop, le tour est joué.
Cordialement,
Ashteflunk


----------

